# 10x13 design suggestions please?



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, I am migrating from N scale to HO. I have a room dedicated for trains as shown in the picture. THe green shaded areas are tables. I had them set up in this configuration for a possible planned N scale layout. The tables are 50" off the ground and I have full reach to all areas. The square box is a lift out that I will be able to use to access the corners of the layout. 

There is a duck under to get in the room on the left side. With the tables at this height I can easily get under them with little stooping. 










I will be running modern intermodal, auto racks, tankers and the usual suspects for freight. I will mainly be using 6 axle locomotives all diesel. 

My main concerns are, will the tables set as they are be conducive to an interesting layout? I plan on having an intermodal yard to include container traffic and auto racks. I want an auto unloading ramp scene in the intermodal area as well. There will be representation of a town/city near the yard/intermodal area. I see the intermodal yard being at the very top of the tables with a lead coming from the yard area. 

I would like to have a small yard for storage, probably located in the area you see the tracks on the left hand side. I have to option to punch through the wall into a small closet for 4 more feet of hidden staging. 

I envision more mountainous terrain in the lower right hand area. I want a scene with the tracks next to a sheer rock wall on one side and a creek/river on the other, at least for a short distance. 

I would really appreciate some input and suggestions. I want to plan this one time and build it one time. No do overs!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Bowtie, no picture, hard to see what you've got. 

I'm not a betting man but if I were I bet you end up doing some do overs, heck they are half the fun.  

Mr. "No Plan" plan Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Picture displays fine for me Magic.

Here it is uploaded locally, perhaps you're having issues getting stuff from Photobucket?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mr. Bowtieman. May I just call you Bow?

If you are going to be running 6 axle locos and pulling those long
intermodals and auto racks you are going to want to have wide
sweeping curves 24" radius or better and it does look like you have the table for
that.

You might want to consider a single track main that basically
follows your walls if you are
going DCC. That, with passing sidings, will give you good
operating fun. You would then have all of the table space in
the center to develop your yards and spurs.

Don


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Don, i was hoping it looked like there was enough room for those sweepers. I know in a couple areas i will have a bit tighter corners but can live with that. I am considering doing a "twice around" main. Makes me feel like the train is going somewhere when they are moving. I plan on having a grade involved to help hide the appearance of it just making two loops. 

I am also considering making a peninsula instead of the current setup. Ill play around with xtrackcad some and see where it takes me.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a peninsula in my room size layout which is
about the same as yours. The most I could do with
it is a back-in 2 track passenger station that is on
one tail of my wye which is also there. The problem
is trying to stay away from those too tight radii
I have an industry spur track that requires a loco
to pull into the station in order to get to the spur.
Awkward, but that's the way the wheels turn.

Further, it made for very little room to wiggle
your self around. I like the way it operates
but wish I had more room.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

May I say......that you might want to incorporate either a drop down access or a lift up.
It only has to be as wide as you are. Ducking under gets old over time and since your starting new now is better then later to add one. Not that hard to do.

The older you get the harder it will be to duck under. :smokin:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> May I say......that you might want to incorporate either a drop down access or a lift up.
> It only has to be as wide as you are. Ducking under gets old over time and since your starting new now is better then later to add one. Not that hard to do.
> 
> The older you get the harder it will be to duck under. :smokin:


HOW LAY LOO YA, Ed. I have a duck under and it is becoming more
of a chore to get in and out every day. I shore ain't getting younger
and more agile.

I would always recommend a lift, drop down, or removable 'bridge'
anywhere it can be done. With an isolated track section either side 
of it. The power to the sections is cut off unless the 'bridge' is in
place. With that you won't be running trains off the deep end.

Don


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, i appreciate the feedback!

I have been wondering about the duckunder and debating and thinking and deciding and debating...etc, etc, etc. the thing is, there is a duck under to enter the room and a duckunder to get to the "north" or top end of the picture. There is no way I would do two lift ups as the northernmost would disrupt not only the mainlines but the area i have planned for the intermodal yard. I may eat crow later but for now Im probably going to stick with it. Plus, i would have to duck under to get to the access hole in the lower right section. 

I'm kind of a smaller guy and only 5'10" so i think Ill be able to deal with it fairly well. 

I am working on a rough draft of a track plan as i sell off the remainder of my N scale stuff. I am not going to make any HO pirchases until i get s semi-solid track plan and all my old equipment sold off. 

I will probably leave the tables as is becuase i think i can get a bit more length out of a mainline the way they are.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Have you considered some vertical elements in your layout? Maybe even a lower level under the table? Some mountains, valleys, bridges, and rivers make a layout really pop. I don't see a helix as being feasible based on you drawing. But, nothing is impossible.

Dan


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Don, YES! I do plan on having elevation and mountainous areas. I will incorporate bridges and relief. I did consider a lower level but for now I just want to stick with the one level. Who knows what the future holds though. 

I have received the main feedback I wanted on this thread and that was, are the tables conducive to a functional and feasible layout! So, I have begun working on a track plan and will cronicle that in my build thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24464


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Playing with XTRACKCAD I am quickly finding that I do not have a lot of room to play with where scenery, elevations and long main lines are concerned. Especially staying at 24" min Radius. I want to be able to run two trains independent on separate lines with some elevations. It appears that unless I have a mainline complete loop at 4" I am going to run into issues with this. If I only had a few more feet………

I think I may have to go with a double mainline all the way around if I want to run two trains.


----------

